# Mini pda



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

Hi everyone,


I just wanted to know where i can downdoad mini pda icons besides the website mini-pda.com


----------



## KammiesADDit (Jun 6, 2003)

I would VERY MUCH appreciate the same type of info! I have a z-touch that is the same as [email protected] Mate etc. It just won't take info from my XP Home. Please! I'd also like some type of cover to protect the thing. Using a customized Barbie suitcase now....


----------

